# anadrol (oxys) 50mg



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

Whats peoples thoughts and experiences using oxys at 50mg/day ??

Iv read oxys dont aromatise but can cause gyno ?? :s slightly confusing

I know dbol is one of the worst for giving gyno...how do oxys compare ?


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Its all person dependent onr person might get it another wont


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

Iv also heard of them used pre-contest....

Is it product worth running ? I mean do you get maintable gains ? Not just strength and water weight that you lose after


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

smithy12345 said:


> Iv also heard of them used pre-contest....
> 
> Is it product worth running ? I mean do you get maintable gains ? Not just strength and water weight that you lose after


are you planning on running an Oxy cycle only, or as a kickstart?


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

If its oral only then no, you'll get lots of water and strength fast, but you will will loose it just as fast!

And while it doesn't aromatise it does or can cause gyno and its methods of doing that are still pretty unclear.

Oral only cycles are pretty crappy in general but I'd choose dbol over oxys


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I prefer dbol to oxys, and oxys are better at 100+mg not 50mg is pritty werthless I'm sure the effective dose is 1-3mg per kg of bw.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Well to my understanding Oxys don't aromatise but they cause test to aromatise more which is why people experience gyno related issues. As for using them pre-contest, although some people do it's a MASSIVE risk in my opinion it could end up ruining everything. I'm sure someone who regularly competes like @Pscarb would back me up on this one!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well Oxy is the only steroid that has been linked to cancer this is why i do not use them, plus i have not seen anyone use them and actually keep the size after they drop them?? as for pre-comp there is a method of using them in the last few days before a comp for the fullness i know many who have done this and non who look better from doing this.......in my opinion waste of time steroid i know very few guys who have a decent physique who use them.....


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> well Oxy is the only steroid that has been linked to cancer this is why i do not use them, plus i have not seen anyone use them and actually keep the size after they drop them?? as for pre-comp there is a method of using them in the last few days before a comp for the fullness i know many who have done this and non who look better from doing this.......in my opinion waste of time steroid i know very few guys who have a decent physique who use them.....


That will do for me, staying a million miles away from them.

Cheers lads


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv used oxys on and off a few times from different labs and I think they are utter crap. Never really noticed anything from them apart from decrease in appetite. Dbol is the best bulking oral.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

they do make me look like sh1t lol, good for strength/ strongman and powerlifting etc, not for visual aesthetic bodybuilding effects


----------



## fEmorAL (Jan 26, 2013)

I used 50 mg anadrol about two years ago and was fairly happy with the results, strength and size increased dramatically! Well I was happy until I got my bloods done! The doc told me my kidneys were only working at 70 % (at the age of 21)! I don't always agree with what GP'S say however he put it down to the orals.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Raise my blood pressure. Won't be using any time soon tbh...


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

You'l balloon up with water then when you stop them youl shrink right down. Plus theyre heavily toxic. Not the best choice imo. Just a qick fix and waste of money.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> well Oxy is the only steroid that has been linked to cancer this is why i do not use them, plus i have not seen anyone use them and actually keep the size after they drop them?? as for pre-comp there is a method of using them in the last few days before a comp for the fullness i know many who have done this and non who look better from doing this.......in my opinion waste of time steroid i know very few guys who have a decent physique who use them.....


Can they cause cancer after just 1 use? have you got any articles related to this bud


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

georgey said:


> Can they cause cancer after just 1 use? have you got any articles related to this bud


no not after one use there are articles on the net.......it is like everything cause and effect....you make the choice you take the risk but even if this was not the case Oxy in my opinion are the most useless orals out there long term (after cycle has finished) you would get more from Var


----------



## M1chael (Oct 13, 2006)

Here are the facts

1.Oxys wont aromatise and cannot aromatise by itself

2.The gyno induced by Oxy is progesterone based. What does prog need to take effect? right, estrogen

3.That means:If you stack oxys with test or any aromatising steroid, you blow up like a balloon, gain weight, get gyno, high blood pressure and get stronger by the increased weight among other factors

4.If you take oxys by itself or with a non-aromatising steroid, you get harder, not much on the weight scale at all, shouldnt get gyno (but that depends on oher factors, if you got signs of gno during puberty - you could get gyno from it standalone)

5.thats the reason people think gear works depending on the person, "everyone is different" etc

6.thats the reason some people think oxys dont work for them just because they dont get the strength or weight gain. simple reason:they took it without an aromatising steroid like test

7.I cannot get into biochemical detail how oxys (and especially Anavar!) can damage your kidneys because it would take a few sites to get it written down,but leukaemia is linked to oxy use, regardless of what anyone is telling me here, it occurred in the past & present. and is clinically evident. Its used to combat anemia, to achieve a higher red blood cell count and increase red cell mass. As we all know, everything taken to cause an increase in red blood cells can induce haematopoietic (blood building) illnesses and affect the lymphatic regulation, leukaemia is one of these illnesses.

8.yes its true that oxys were used in the past for precomp to achieve fullness AND to get harder, but stay away from stacking it with any aromatising gear, otherwise you get the opposite result

9.oxys make you feel bad, thats the case with test and without test, same for blood pressure, with test the blood pressure is even more dramatic, nosebleeds, shortness of breath, panic attacks

10.theres better gear out there to achieve more fullness precomp

11.oxys without test are WEAK in regards to the results(strength, size, in the end its dht), oxys with test make you feel and look pretty ****ty combined with all the progesterone sides you can imagine

conclusion:dont stack it as you will be busy to get rid of the sides, and dont use it standalone, too weak for the harm you put on your organs


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

M1chael said:


> Here are the facts
> 
> 1.Oxys wont aromatise and cannot aromatise by itself
> 
> ...


Facts from where?

Tbh oxy just made me look fat even in the face, each to there own but I'd choose dbol everytime over oxy. As said you lose most of what you (or me atleast) gain and this isn't the case for me on dbol keep around 70-80% of what I've gained


----------

